# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Tabou Pocket 2013 vs 2015

## gonzohh

Moin,

habe neulich einen 2013er 86er Pocket gekauft und auch schon gefahren. Bin total begeistert. Allerdings will ich  ihn mit nach Kapstadt nehmen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen in mittelgroer Welle (bis 4 Meter)... Down the Line Performance?
Ich knnte auch nen 2015er bekommen hat jemand die beiden mal verglichen? Ich wrde mich ber ein Feedback freuen.

Aloha Henrik

----------

